# One of my ratties is in labor what do I do?



## iloverats719 (Mar 18, 2007)

I can hear little squeakes but any guesses for how many or the sexes?


----------



## iloverats719 (Mar 18, 2007)

ANY GUESSES?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well rats can have anywhere from 1-20 babies with the average being around 12-13 so my guess is a lot of rat babies


----------



## stha4 (Mar 15, 2007)

haha good guess twitch. You never really know what you get until you sex them.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaww how sweet! You must show pics of the little ones when you can . What markings and colors are you expecting?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Why would you name your post that? "One of my ratties is in labor what do I do?" and then put up a poll for sexes? It sounds like a plea for help!

Make sure your post title reflects the content for people like me who are scanning for rat owners who really need help.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

any hoo how are the little babies doing?? any pics we can all aww over??


----------

